# MOst accurate gun



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

I know most people will say that all guns are basically accurate its the shooter and ammo and possible lack of care that cause most of the inaccuracies, but I'm sure everyone has a gun that they just seem to shoot best with for some reason. Be it the way the gun feels in your hands or the sights or the way it drops right back into position after recoil. Which guns have you all felt were the most accurate for you?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Are you talking about handguns, rifles or shotguns?


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

i think he is talking about handguns


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Most accurate handgun that I have shot is my HK USP Tactical .45


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i've had the best accuracy with sig sauer pistols but it does depend on the shooter. all the guys i go shooting with have a perticular handgun that does best for them, ranging from 1911s, h&k, beretta, and glocks. who's to say i guess.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I am most accurate with my .357s whether it be my Colt Python or my model 19-4 S&W. I been shooting revolvers for going on 50 years. I been shooting autos about 2 years.


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah I meant handguns, sorry I wasnt clear on that. In my limited shooting so far my best shooting has been done with a Sig. I am really interested in shooting many other types of guns as well as some revolvers as i go on.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

The classic 1911 frame fits my hand best and they are what I shoot the best with.


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

Sig 229 9mm, and HK USP 45 are both tack drivers


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Most accurate gun I've shot so far is my Smith & Wesson 686, hands down.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

My 6" Ruger GP 100. Two words: Tack-Driver. :mrgreen:


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Smith & Wesson M29 and my Smith & Wesson M15. I cannot duplicate the accuracy and precision of them in any automatic. And I've tried.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

My most accurate is my Colt Series 70. Followed closely by my Smith K38. Both of them shoot better than I can.


----------



## bakerjw (Mar 11, 2007)

I have a Mitchell 45 that I bought a couple of years ago. It came with adjustable rear sights and is a great shooter. Much much better than I can shoot too.

Tied and maybe a tad bit better is my Makarov 380. That thing hits and hits and hits. I am the weak link there too.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I shoot close to the same with all my handguns but the two that stick out the most are the Baby Eagle and the M&P.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned their .22. I can't match it with my larger calibers. In my case, it's a Ruger Mark II


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Most accurate shooting auto's I shoot, in order are my: Walther P99, Sig P229, 22/45 and unbelievably my most expensive auto, but buy far not the best in accuracy is my S&W 952-2.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

I shoot the best with my H&K USP Compact .40 cal. It for whatever reason is easiest to shoot for me and all of my friends who shoot it as well.


----------



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

Only one that never needed any tweaking for me was a S&W 659 out of the box 1" group @20 yards. Currently Springfield Ultra Compact does great after I got it broke in. Working on the wife to get a Sig for b'day


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

*most accurate pistol*

I forgot to mention my High Standard (forgive me). It'll put ten rounds touching a dime @ 25 yds. You can't ask for better than that.


----------



## thedr (Dec 23, 2006)

The best I ever shot a handgun was from a Ruger GP100 4in S/S. I was shooting about 15 yds. and I was concentrating on breath, grip and trigger finger control/movement per Rob Lathem and I put six .38Sp in two holes. 
Five in one hole and one by itself which was touching the other hole. One half inch group! 
I was surprised, astonished and impressed. I shoot pretty well but this was acceptional!


----------



## Chow Chow (Apr 20, 2007)

My Feinwerkbau AW93 (22) Its more accurate than most rifles and has less recoil than an airgun.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

The most accurate handgun I've ever shot was my Sig all stainless P220 (sadly gone now). It was big and heavy, but unbelievably accurate. More so than my P7, Glocks, etc. One of those pistols that makes you really appreciate a well made gun. :smt033


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

The most accurate handgun I've ever owned was my XP-100 in 7mmBR. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

In revolvers, my old S&W 625-2. Just outstanding!

In autos, a Series 70 Government Model with some tweaks.

I no longer own either gun, having gotten out of competition shooting some years ago.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I think the most accurate pistol on the market are the Thompson Center singe-shots. They're supposed to be capable of rifle-like accuracy.


----------



## DRAEGER (Apr 7, 2007)

Such an open ended question... 

What caliber and ammo type (handload, factory or match?

Semi-Auto, Revolver or single shot (single shot could be breech, bolt, etc...)?

Who is shooting it (accuracy depends on the shooter, not so much the gun)?

Is it free standing or bench (bench in hand or bench in vise)?

Scope or Iron sights?

Barrel Length?

I would tend to go with a single shot, 8" plus barrel, scoped handgun in a bench vise, shoot indoors at room temp being the more accurate :watching:


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

For semi-autos, the Sig 210 has long been reputed to be one of the most accurate ever :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIG_P210


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

The single most accurate pistol I've ever owned (I've had dozens of handguns in my 55+ years, including four-figure target pistols) is a Bersa Ultra Compact 9mm. I'm STILL surprised at how accurate it is. I can shoot 5 round strings with it into a 1" or less circle, offhand, at 30 feet all day long. I've had it almost 3 years and wouldn't trade it for any pistol I've seen either before or since I bought it, regardless of price. Actually, I've been so impressed by it, I decided to buy a second one last month. :smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

DRAEGER said:


> Who is shooting it (accuracy depends on the shooter, not so much the gun)?


The shooter has nothing to do with the accuracy of the gun itself, as a mechanical object. All guns have a certain mechanical level of accuracy that is totally independent of the shooter. There is a difference between a gun's mechanical accuracy and its practical accuracy. Sights, trigger, grip configuration, etc. all play a part in practical accuracy, but have nothing at all to do with mechanical accuracy.



> Scope or Iron sights?


 Practical accuracy again. Mechanical accuracy has nothing to do with sights.



> Barrel Length?


 Barrel length, especially as it pertains to sight radius, has far more to do with practical accuracy than mechanical. In rifles, for example, short barrels are often seen on benchrest and sniper rifles. The short barrels are stiffer, and this stiffness is thought to make them more accurate (mechanically). Many 2" revolvers will shoot just as well as their 6" cousins from a machine rest, taking shooter error out of the equation.

To illustrate the difference between mechanical accuracy and practical accuracy, let's say I have two 1911s. One has been mechanically tuned and fitted with a match barrel by a top 'smith, but he hasn't improved the trigger and the sights are the vestigial A1 versions. The same smith has taken another 1911 and tuned the trigger to a nice 3.5 pound break and installed Bo-Mar sights, but left the barrel and such as-is. Which will I shoot more accurately? Most likely the latter gun, even though it is technically less accurate than the former, because its "human interface" is much better.



> I would tend to go with a single shot, 8" plus barrel, scoped handgun in a bench vise, shoot indoors at room temp being the more accurate :watching:


 Theoretically, if you are shooting from a vise, the scope is pointless, since the vise eliminates sighting errors.


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

I have an old Smith & Wesson model 64 .38 special that will put 148 grain wadcutter holes anywhere you want to put them :smt023


----------



## jamesp2000 (Feb 6, 2007)

My HK USP Compact .40 is scary dead on. I just thought my M&P .40 was accurate.


----------

